# Please help with surround speaker location



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I just ordered a pair of Ascend HTM-200's to use as surrounds with my Sierra-1 center and fronts. The HTM's are sealed and I also ordered Omnimount's so I can pivot and angle as I like. My room is small so the couch is only a foot from the wall. The surrounds will go on the sides. Should I put them directly to the sides or back towards the corners? Should they be angled forward and down? One side wall is quite a bit closer than the other. Here is a pic of the current right surround. The plant needs to go, I know! https://picasaweb.google.com/natescriven/Mar212011#5586677616345851682 

Thanks!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Boy that door seems to be right in a bad place. Funny how designers don't consider acoustics when they lay out a room??? Anyway, with a 5.1/5.0 layout, they will be OK behind the couch on the side or rear wall. Angle them toward the center of the couch. My wife refers to that as the "couch potato position:huh:." Best seat in the house!


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I kinda wish I had a door there. It's just an opening to the dining room. I've thought about getting a folding screen to close off the opening. What do you think? https://picasaweb.google.com/natescriven/Mar222011#5587062336650379058


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Since your room is longer on the couch side, why don't you consider moving the couch to the side with the opening, say 2 ft out. You could walk around it. Then mount the surrounds on both sides of the opening. Acoustics would be better.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

that wouldn't work because there is a big window on that side. Other than that, I like your idea.


----------

